# HI FOLKS! Another Guy from Germany



## DaviYouu (Jul 27, 2016)

*Hi V.i. control community! *
I am David 21 years old, CEO of Reenfilmmusic, berklee almuni and I composed music for featured films, trailers, docus and TV ads! I would like to meet more people here and solve problems and giving some input! 

Right now I am working on my first Video game and a Sci fi film. If there are any questions feel free to ask me! I would love to help and support new starters! 

_Great day to all of you! _
Cheers,
David


----------

